# WEIRD MSN VIRUS , ACCOUNT THEIFT? , Or spyware??? help



## hayabusafmw (Jul 21, 2009)

Help! , calling all macs/pc guru
msn guru


i have a weird problem

last month i sold my macbook to buy a imac
so i was obligated to use a old PC tower i had here
it was infected with a virus

since then on my new IMAC my msn account on adium is getting spammed ,
Adding a new contact is a ***** since my MSN fundation seems hacked... with something dunno what & HOW!!!

on msn messenger 3/4 of my list is randomly blocked an can't be unblocked
im sending junk to everyone...

also when i log in there's like any contacts that said that they were adding me and i already had them for years inside my list....

this isn't a normal virus
it's like if it's permanantly on my email.....

I Tried Resetting my password but
Each time i log in with normal msn messenger it pops the same ****

how to remove this junk
im sure it isn't something big just a stupid thing


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Normally there is a few days to a week or more waiting time but I really feel sorry for your contacts.... this stuff can automatically be sent to others to infect them, so let's try to stop it quickly

Perhaps we can clear this up quickly

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## hayabusafmw (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks!!

well now im on a mac
it's like WTF do i still have this on my pc
since it's not on the computer it's like on the account and WAY further than that since i changed password

im kind of confused

let's terminate that spyware or hacker 


please help me!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You will need to do what is in my previous reply on the affected PC, not your Mac. 

Post the Hijackthis log and I will check it and probably offer some more steps. We can find out if malware is on the Windows PC, or in email, whatever....

. Most of our tools probably do not work at all on a Macintosh. Macs can get malware, so I would not be surprised to see some there, but as I said, we generally only clear up malware on Windows PC's. Checking for it on your old PC will tell us what is going on.


----------



## hayabusafmw (Jul 21, 2009)

but im not even going on the PC infected anymore i threw it out
it's never OPENED or on the internet

i changed passwords and on my mac using microsoft msn 
it's still acting weird

the only thing i get today is 

POP UPS of contacts adding me to my msn list but i have had them for YEARS!!!!
it's the only thing left i beleive all the other stuff stopped


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Let's transport you to the Mac forum and maybe they can help..... Hijackthis is strictly for Windows as far as I know.


----------



## hayabusafmw (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah and anyways i ain'T on windows anymore
no pc on windows CONNECTED to a power outlet in the house.....

so i can't figure why im still getting those spams , + random adding pop ups when i log in....


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I heard you about not having a Windows PC, *that is why I moved your thread to the Mac forum a day ago. *

A friend's PC could have been infected (didn't you say they were blocking you or letting you know about the bad links your computer was sending them?) so, you are still getting the bad links FROM THEM appearing on your MSN Messenger, when you are online and IM'ng you might get them.

I was going to have you run some Windows tools....on that Windows computer to see if it was infected but you reported what you did about switching to only Mac. Our tools will not run as far as I know, on Macs....so keep an eye out for some help here. There is malware that can run on a Mac, only I do not know how to test for it.

I would look into removing and reinstalling the MSN programs you have that are not working right.


----------

